# Correct aiming with USP compact 9mm standard 3-dot sights



## Gebirgsjäger

I have a question. Just recently I purchased a UPS compact 9mm. As far as I understand the sights are factory adjusted for 25m point of aim is point of impact. 

Now I really have a very stupid question, but I have to ask it. I learned to aim the following with pistols: align the three dots and have the front sight sitting exactly in the middle of the rear sight. Then I have the target sitting exacty ON the front sight (not the front sight on the target). That is how I learned it. When I aim with my USP compact that way, the impacts are a few inches below of the aimed area (even so all shots are in very close proximity). I hit the desired target area when I align the three dots and put the middle front sight dot right ON the desired target area (instead of having the desired target area SITTING on the dot). All this shooting/aim was done on 21 ft distance.

How is it correct to aim with the USP. Do I aim wrong or is something wrong adjusted with the USP.....maybe I just have to become a better shooter


----------



## Shipwreck

I have owned many HKs including a few USPcs.

Line up the dots on the front and rear sights - and then COVER the target where you want to hit with the front dot.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

ok, thanks. that is what I experience.....when I covered the target with the dot on the front sight I hit my target pretty good. But I am right, it is not the usual way the sights should work, or am I wrong?


----------



## Shipwreck

I shoot all my pistols this way and it works.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

hmmm....yesterday I went to a range with a buddy of mine. We both shot my factory new HK USPC9. And we both experienced the same thing. the the shots definetly are not hitting the target we aim. the shots hit around 8 inches away at 7 to 8 o'clock from our point of aim. Something wrong with the gun?


----------



## Shipwreck

I will tell you that when I prev had my USPc9 - I kept shooting low with it. I swore the sights were off. I finally brought my sandbags to the rang and benched it. Guess what - the sights were dead on.

I never had this issue with the USP fullsize ( I had owned prev to this. But, I kept at it. After trying different grips and whatnot, it took me about 800 rounds before I overcame this issue.

I don't own the gun now, as I sold it for money to buy something else - but it seems that for whatever reason, it's VERY easy to tilt the gun downward while pulling the trigger on the USPc9. I didn't have this issue on the USPc45 - just the 9mm one for some reason.

I ended up pushing up with some force on the bottom of the trigger guard with my offhand when using a 2 handed grip. That is how I finally got around it for this 1 gun.

I will say that I now have a P2000 9mm - which is VERY similar to the 9mm USPc. I shoot it much better and do not have this issue.

But, I'd try shooting it resting on rifle sandbags just to be sure that it isn't you.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Anyone else had the same experince? Any other USPc9 shooters here?

Would more heavy ammuniton make a change....doesn't 115grains tend to be a little lower than 124 grains?


----------



## Shipwreck

I shot 124 gr JHP thru it, and the POI didn't change for me.

But, I've seen a lot of posts about USPcs shooting low for people on the HK Pro forum over the years - most of the time, it turns out to be the person, as was my case.

I will state that I have never had this issue with another gun, once I get into the groove of shooting it. For whatever reason, it took me several trips to shoot that gun well. On the other side, it was a challenge, and I saw my improvement with every trip.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Well, looks like I have to improve my shooting with this gun.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I can say that I really like my P2000. It is my new summertime carry gun, as I kept rusting the grip screws on my Beretta 92FS at the end of last summer. I was surprised at how much easier I can shoot well with it compared to the USPc I prev owned.

Anyway-good luck getting that worked out. Try the sandbag thing to see what the problem is.


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

ok...I think I figuered it out. Looks like there is nothing wrong with the gun. It was my technique. I went to the range tonight and consequently worked on my shooting technique: grip, breathing, trigger pull. And guess what.....when I concentrate, suddenly I hit my targets!  

It is an amazing gun.....


----------



## Highlander1911

Just picked up a P2000 in 9mm on Sun. Ran 80rnds through it last night. We have the V3, DA/SA with decocker. 1st round went low and right, 2nd went high and left, 3rd went not as high center. The next 10 went right on with a grouping under 3". This was all at 10yds. I'll say it packs more punch than I thought it would and I also had to focus on my grip and trigger pull to get it. My wife shoots it low, she seems to pull down on the frame/grip just before discharge. She REALLY didn't expect the hit and then got the flinch thing happening. Still, it's an amazing firearm. It won't be long before we're both 'surgical' with it. Funny sidenote, I filled a couple mags for the 1911 and handed it to her, she was better with that! The 1911 is a WWII Remington and kicks like a mule. After about 10rnds of .45 she went back to the HK and did way better. It's worth getting your mojo dialed in for the HK.


----------



## Shipwreck

Cool!

As for the comments of the P2000... I rented one and liked it enough to buy one. I have DA/SA version in 9mm too. I find it very accurate. I also really like the SA pull on mine. Crisper than other HKs I have owned in the past. I was basically putting one round on another with it. I like it a lot!


----------



## Sully2

Gebirgsjäger said:


> I have a question. Just recently I purchased a UPS compact 9mm. As far as I understand the sights are factory adjusted for 25m point of aim is point of impact.
> 
> Now I really have a very stupid question, but I have to ask it. I learned to aim the following with pistols: align the three dots and have the front sight sitting exactly in the middle of the rear sight. Then I have the target sitting exacty ON the front sight (not the front sight on the target). That is how I learned it. When I aim with my USP compact that way, the impacts are a few inches below of the aimed area (even so all shots are in very close proximity). I hit the desired target area when I align the three dots and put the middle front sight dot right ON the desired target area (instead of having the desired target area SITTING on the dot). All this shooting/aim was done on 21 ft distance.
> 
> How is it correct to aim with the USP. Do I aim wrong or is something wrong adjusted with the USP.....maybe I just have to become a better shooter


I was taught to shoot using the same sight pattern that you use and thats with the "target" sitting atop the front sight ( NOT covered by the front sight). That method is taught so that the "target" cannot drop down or do any sort of movement to make it disappear ( covered up by the sight blade) and my MP9c is the ONLY pistol I have that does NOT have adjustable sights so that I can actually adjust them to get what I want. But with the MP9c the distances will be so close I wont need sights at all.

12 yrs distant or 120 yds distant....NEVER cover the target with the sight blade.


----------



## Shipwreck

All of my guns shoot dead on when I cover the target with the front dot of the front sight. Been using that technique all my life. It's dead on for me this way


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Like I said. I was the problem and not the gun. Especially the way I pull the trigger makes a big difference. I guess the compact pistols are harder to shoot due to the ligther weight, the shorter barrel and the shorter sight line. But I guess it is just practise.


----------



## Sully2

Shipwreck said:


> All of my guns shoot dead on when I cover the target with the front dot of the front sight. Been using that technique all my life. It's dead on for me this way


And what if you DONT have a front dot sight. Say something such as the ramp on the front of a S&W revolver.?? How much of the "target" do you cover up with that ramp??


----------



## Shipwreck

I personally do not care for revolvers. I haven't shot one in many, many years. 

I have a Buckmark 22 with a front fiber optic sight. I adjusted the rear adjustable sight to have the POI hit where I cover the target with the front fiber optic. Admittedly - BEFORE I put the fiber optic on it, I shot it where the target rested on top of the front edge of the sight.

But with 3 dot sights, I've always covered the target with the front dot, and it works for me on all my guns.

Anyway - back to the original poster - glad U figured it out. I tend to shoot more accurately at greater distances with longer slide/barrel guns. It is a bit harder with smaller guns


----------



## Gebirgsjäger

Shipwreck said:


> Anyway - back to the original poster - glad U figured it out. I tend to shoot more accurately at greater distances with longer slide/barrel guns. It is a bit harder with smaller guns


Well...I guess that is why sport match pistols come with real long barrels and real l sight lines...it is just basic geometry...  Small pistols are just made for concealed carrying or for small hands.....

But I love this gun.....I prefer it over the HK USP fullsize and Glock 17 I shoot back in military times


----------



## Badbrush

I have a USP Compact .40 and it to seems to shoot low and a bit to the left. I Shoot a Sig and Ruger right after that and have no problem hitting where I have the sights on the desired target. Is there any way to adjust the rear sight up as it appears to be a pretty tight dovetail but there are 2 small Allen screws ? I'd hate to think that I'd have to adjust my style that much on this gun.


----------



## VAMarine

Badbrush said:


> I have a USP Compact .40 and it to seems to shoot low and a bit to the left. I Shoot a Sig and Ruger right after that and have no problem hitting where I have the sights on the desired target. Is there any way to adjust the rear sight up as it appears to be a pretty tight dovetail but there are 2 small Allen screws ? I'd hate to think that I'd have to adjust my style that much on this gun.


The HK trigger is a little different, in all honesty you probably just need some more time to get used to the HK. Now, if you've been shooting the gun for a while and want to be sure it's the gun and not you, you need to shoot the gun from a rest at 15 yards or so and shoot a 3-5 shot group and see if it's you or the sights that are off.


----------



## jyo

I have both a P2000 and USPc (both DA/SA, both 9mm) and found the USPc requires the sight picture to cover the target, my P2000 shoots right to point of aim with conventional sight picture. I am going to replace the rear sight on the USPc with a taller one to get the same sight picture...


----------

